# Serenity Hospital - 150+ Pics



## TomMurphy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've seen this place dotted around the net a lot, and people gave enough history on it to make it remarkably easy to find, despite the fake name. 

The Hospital is a 3 hour drive from me, so I looked at this place on Google maps trying to find a way in. I must have spent a good 4 hours looking at it. There are hardly any angles available to view from street-view, and the fences were invisible from the satellite view, I could only tell where they were by the shadows. I could tell they had razor wire though. 

I asked another explorer how he got in, and he gave me a brilliant tip (which ultimately led to us getting in). I won't say what it was, and I'm not giving his username so you can't pester him, but if you're reading this, thanks!


Went to Tesco the night before to get supplies:








And had some immature fun:





We left mine pretty early:





I'm not used to seeing times like this. 
I got my first speeding ticket on the way up. Luckily I'd paid my 1 week out of date tax disc 2 days before or it would have been a lot worse!

We arrived at 5:20 and the sun was coming up. I was worried we'd arrived too late and missed the opportunity, but no harm in trying! 
Parked the car nearby, hopped the fence and worked our way towards the buildings. 
I’d worked out which one we’d need to enter online before getting there (there are a lot of outbuildings). 
We arrived at the correct building and after checking the satellite image one last time just to make sure, tried to find a way in. After checking ALL of the downstairs windows, my height (6’6”) came in useful as I climbed up to a low roof. I found an open window and got back down to help Dan up. 


We were in! 





After a quick high five and a quiet cheer, we explored a little. It seemed we’d found the canteen. The kitchen was a mess. I took my camera out and this was the first photo of the day:












At this point we realised that the bit we were in was completely blocked off from the main part of the building. The guards had secured all of the tunnels into the main bit with chains and padlocks. We had to go to the ground floor and run across a courtyard which was quite exposed. 
After looking for ages to find a way in, I found an open window. 
It was pretty stiff (not the window, I was excited), but we managed to get in. 


After a second quick high five and a quiet cheer, we explored a little.
We started in the reception:







This was pretty useful on our travels:




























X-Ray light:























I do apologise:





















We went to the top of a stair case and found the old water tanks. I started going back down the stairs and Dan called me back up. He’d found a small hatch which led to the roof!



















The other side of this was the guard’s hut thing:





Guard hut selfie!





Anyone know what this is?





The rooms in the next hallway looked incredible but I couldn’t go down it because I’m not a hat. 





Pre-historic hand drier with a foot pedal to start it!





An Urbexer was here:





We backtracked and found the MRI scanner which we’d completely missed before:








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p15QhXR6ChI[/ame]


And we found the MRI Head thingy:




 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcB9MAaMdLE[/ame]


And then a bodybag:





I’m too big for body bags. 








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCrvdeGGCUA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx0xl7mHQlA[/ame]


Dillon needs a pay rise!


 


Actual medical stuffs:





Continued with the exploring:

























[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Eo9z3UsmY[/ame]


I found a ladder to the roof at the highest point. The views were pretty impressive!













For scale, the guard hut selfies were taken by the chimney slightly left of the centre of this picture:






















Found another roof with easier access for Dan (he doesn’t like ladders):











We saw a police car arrive here on this bit of road (part of the hospital ground). We laughed for a minute about how funny it would be if they tried to find us. They wouldn’t have a chance! Then we had lunch.









3 stories up. 
















Fuck you Jason, I do what I want. 







































We came across a staircase which went nowhere. They’d put plasterboard up to make new office space and this just stood behind it!















Revised 1978!









This made me sad:





There was evidence of someone else’s exploration all over the place…






 







And after an entire day of exploring, we decided it was home time. We re-entered the first building we got to, only to discover another door and a whole new block. Not quite home time yet!














[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqiVHLWC8G8[/ame]



Sorry for the portrait videos. Thanks if you made it this far.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2014)

Blmey thats a bit of a long one! Great photos but can you cut it down a bit!Was fine on my PC, but think it might kill some peoples phones! 
Looks a fantastic day out! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## TomMurphy (Aug 27, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Blmey thats a bit of a long one! Great photos but can you cut it down a bit!Was fine on my PC, but think it might kill some peoples phones!
> Looks a fantastic day out!
> Cheers for sharing



I wrote it in the title because I thought of this. I'm on a dreadful internet connection here and it wasn't too bad!

I don't think I could take this many of any other place!
Do you want me to make it 2 halves?


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2014)

Just thin out the really similar pics. A lot of people will get bored waiting for the pics and won't bother going through it all!


----------



## Deadstone (Aug 27, 2014)

WOW One amazing discovery! Nice One!
It's nice to see a place that is still quite intact!
Great photos too & Thanks for sharing this !


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 27, 2014)

I am extremely jealous. Well done for making it inside, ive been twice before and been caught twice trying to find a way into the buildings  Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stunning collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chopper (Aug 27, 2014)

Holy crap, that's long. 
I hope you showered well after getting in those body bags. And burned your clothes...


----------



## smiler (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes I Agree, you do deserve a Well Done for that one, most enjoyable, many thanks.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like a fun day out.


----------



## noiseboy72 (Aug 27, 2014)

You might want to blur out some of the details on the pay slip - particularly the NI number!


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 28, 2014)

Brilliant loved it, Thanks for sharing


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Aug 30, 2014)

great work its easy to take a lot of photos here but I'm personally happy to see the lot, looks like you had a good look round! roof top shots are great!


----------



## projectionman (Aug 30, 2014)

great photos well done for getting in when they close these places just shows how much money gets wasted by leaving all this stuff behind


----------



## Dugie (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice report, this place is massive!

Dugie


----------



## anniefligs (Sep 4, 2014)

This made my day, very amusing


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 5, 2014)

This looks ridiculously good! Nice report, the more pics the better


----------



## Polski69 (Sep 5, 2014)

This place looks massive! 
Would love a look round it if I was local


----------



## GPSJim (Sep 6, 2014)

Loved the report! Personally, I love a long report and I love the details of the splore. Good work!


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 11, 2014)

I loved the photos and write up, gave me a good laugh. Brilliant effort and thanks very much. I'm looking forward to anymore you may do. Thanks.


----------



## Clouty (Sep 19, 2014)

All I can say is wow!!!! I live 10 mins down the road, would love to go back here as visited and spent hours in their emergency dept. thanks if u ever go again please please let me tag along


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 19, 2014)

omg I laughed at ur antics...u all really enjoyed urselves in there by looks of it

done so far better than me about 6 months ago, caught after 30 mins...wont say how long it took to get in, im not as lucky as u!

id be too superstitious to get into that black bag...I can be an unlucky bugga!!!


----------



## SpecificallyJ (Sep 25, 2014)

Amazing post! The pictures are awesome


----------



## SpecificallyJ (Sep 25, 2014)

Amazing post! The pictures are awesome


----------



## TayTaySwifty (Sep 25, 2014)

Lads on tour aye


----------



## AveVecron (Oct 14, 2014)

Just discovered this, best thread I've seen (so far)!

I love your humour throughout this report & some of the photography is brilliant - good stuff! Gonna check out some more of your stuff now, thanks for posting.


----------



## flaxe (Oct 18, 2014)

yo man i live not ten minutes away from here in gport, my grandad worked there for 35 years!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 21, 2014)

Loved reading this and seeing all of your pics!


----------



## cha_rles (Oct 23, 2014)

Love this post, inspired me to make my first comment on the site. I actually found the hospital but I live quite far from it and it would suck to travel that far and then get caught. I'll be doing a hospital near me with my bro when I'm back home from uni though.


----------

